

Netflix arrives in Canada - lazyant
http://www.netflix.ca
This is freaking amazing. I was a big fan when I was living in the US and one of the few things I was missing up here.<p>Today Netflix started in Canada, instead of mailing the movies they stream to your computer or tv via Wii/PlayStation. Excellent sign-up experience, I'm watching a movie already and ready to dump zip.ca!
======
electromagnetic
My Xbox has been netflix ready for like a year at this point, and as an Xbox
360 user I have to goddamn wait longer than the PS3 and Wii users? They would
have had an instant signup, I've been waiting for this day since my Xbox got
the capability, now they aren't getting my money till my Xbox can use it on
principal. I have a Wii, but Netflix can bite me if they think I'm getting it
now that they've pissed me off.

------
teamonkey
The price is very reasonable $8/month, the quality of streaming to my PS3 is
excellent (and I only have a modest internet connection).

Unfortunately the selection is pretty limited. Awful, actually. CTV own the
right to a lot of popular shows, such as The Big Bang Theory, and they're not
letting go.

